# 1.8t stock internal motor, what will it handle??



## AzShowKilr (Jan 25, 2008)

what can the stock block handle?
what kinda boost and turbo size?


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3110061


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (dlsolo)*

It depends on the motor, turbo and how much boost you are running.
Just an FYI, people have blown up their engines with around 280whp and 280wtq. There is a post towards the top of this saying someone just blew their motor with a GT28RS, with roughly those numbers.
Some K04-2x have huge tq curves that snap rods in half. 
I would say with good tune, keep numbers under 280whp and 280wtq.
One reason I will be staying with either a K04-20, T3s60 or GT28r. Those will be less then the 280whp/wtq so I dont blow anything up.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

i blew three rods up with 300wftlbs k04-001


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_i blew three rods up with 300wftlbs k04-001

And that right there freaks me out, because I have a really good feeling my torque is a bit higher than that.


----------



## AzShowKilr (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

im thinking of a t3t4 .50trim in a .63 housing. on 20psi. dono what that will make on a 1.8t


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

14-16psi would be the max would go on that turbo... IMO


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (dlsolo)*

ya but i was doing that at like 2800rpm!!


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*

rods are pretty cheap now a days! Im running IE 19mm in mine


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (AzShowKilr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzShowKilr* »_im thinking of a t3t4 .50trim in a .63 housing. on 20psi. dono what that will make on a 1.8t


I told you to rebuild it if you want to run that much boost. Rods are cheap now days


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

My boss had an '03 GTI 20AE, that had APR's Stage III+ Kit on it. He was stupid and let one of his 'friends' take it to a dyno to get numbers for him. Well, let's just say it didn't end too well. On 100-Octane, at a crazy 27 Psi., it made 341hp at the wheels and 370 torque. That was the only run that car made that night. The next run blew the connecting rod through the damn block and I think it shooted onto the outside of the car!!! Way too much boost/hp/tq for the stock pistons and especially the stock rods. Soon after that incident, he got a new engine block, with new Wiseco Pistons and Forged Pauter Rods and can run to 30 Psi. no problem. Unfortnately he sold the damn car for $17000 only! The car only had 5300 miles on it and less than 1000 on the engine itself! Rrrr! Mitch!


----------



## zerocool5468 (Dec 22, 2007)

would think anything much more than 330-340whp is the barrier, that seems to be the common limit.


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (zerocool5468)*

t3 t4 with a full race mani @22psi all day. havent dynod. also have a friend stock awp block 35r on 18psi. lol my cars a awd//


----------



## AzShowKilr (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*

what tuning software are you guys running? can you post your setups. i wana make a good reliable daily drivable 300hp is possible. it will be in a 02 337. has 40k stock on it


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

its all about Pag Parts my friend! I will be running a gt3071r with the PAG mani and downpipe with unitronic software!


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (NS_PHATGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS_PHATGLI* »_its all about Pag Parts my friend! I will be running a gt3071r with the PAG mani and downpipe with unitronic software!

he only wants 300wheel.. t3t4 50trim will do that. or 2871 if u wanna spend a little more 3071 stock motor seems like a bad idea + the lag isnt worth the wait if he only wants 300wheel.


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*

there are alot more factors then just "dont go above xxx hp". such as the tune, fueling, etc. but the rule of thumb is keep is below 300whp, on a GOOD tune*cough*unitronic*cough*. the main thing to stay away from are smaller turbo's that you will be pushing beyond there limts, high psi/tq spikes, at low rpms--thats a no no if you want to save you rods. this is why people pushing the limts of t3 s60's and the k04 turbos have thrown rods. i'm not saying everyone does, or that its not possible to run these on the stock rods, but it does increase your chances of throwing a rod. if i were you id look into a gt28rs or a smaller t3/t4 (46 or 50trim) and run lower boost. the power will be a little more spread across the powerband instead of hitting in the lower rpms. i hope this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AzShowKilr (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (nopistons)*

im thinking of a t3t4 .50 trim in a .63 housing. on 18-20psi the .63 should allow for a good steady spool on the 1.8t


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't a T3/T4 a bit bigger than a GT28? I don't remember exactly which size it is... but a .50trim with 18-20 psi is a LOT of boost for the stock internals... yea, it might run fine for a bit, but once on that day when u pounce on that throttle, just pray that the con rods stay in one piece...


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*

depends on ur engine code.. awd.. 22psi on a .63 50trim with a full race mani. motor is fine.btw i beet the **** out of it everyday.


----------



## AzShowKilr (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (Bart Simpson)*

02 337. awp i believe.


----------



## hammerhead47 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (AzShowKilr)*

Not sure if your familiar with this forum user VWAUDITEK, but he is a VW audi tuner in our area. His TT is 381 HP and he has been driving it for about 2 years i think without a problem. All stock internals. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84H2Z9VpyHM


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (hammerhead47)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hammerhead47* »_Not sure if your familiar with this forum user VWAUDITEK, but he is a VW audi tuner in our area. His TT is 381 HP and he has been driving it for about 2 years i think without a problem. All stock internals. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84H2Z9VpyHM

thats not really apples vs apples. The 2000 has thicker rods and he also used a .86 housing on his 2871r. He had to have tons of lag to make that power and on slightly stronger rods. The awp/aww motor, i would start wanting to swap rods when i get to the 300-315wtq range.


----------



## AzShowKilr (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

...


----------



## grkpimp89 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (AzShowKilr)*

my names kevin and i have a 04 1.8t Gti in Tiptronic. is there anything i can possibly do to increase the power of the car without blowing anything?


----------



## hammerhead47 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (grkpimp89)*

ATC FTW!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (grkpimp89)*

I USED to have the .86,I have the .64 turbine now,and dynoed it at the same place on 100 octane,25psi and it made 349whp,307tq.,that is how it is driven every day,and 15k miles so far.
I do have the 16V style rods,and they can handle more power than the later type.
Car has been problem free,and daily driver reliable,no CEL.








hammerhead has taken a ride in it and I am sure he can attest to the power and the way it runs.


----------



## vdubfanatik (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Well VWAUDITEK did the same set up on my GLI and I have stock internals and I daily drive 25 PSI every day no problem and I say 25 cause thats all that guage reads. But I am planning on doing internal work though.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (vdubfanatik)*

i ran all last season on stock internals AEB motor/head. 57 Trim HiFi T60-1 .63 A/R 24 psi over 300 WHP. spinning in excess of 7500 rpm, no problems... ~100 Oct on Haltech SEM....


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

AEBs also have the 20mm wrist pinned piston/rods. He has an AWP with 19mm


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

246 / 311 wtq rods still seem happy. Im on a ko3 though lol so it doesnt last long
btw isnt this covered like every week now?


----------

